# Can't access packages.



## KingSteve032 (Jul 13, 2011)

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.3-release/Latest/

I am trying to download stuff from this so I put in the command and I get a can't access it at all. So I try to put the URL into my web browser and it never loads. So what is happening here? Is it me or the website?


----------



## rusty (Jul 13, 2011)

Loads for me, what does pinging opera return?

```
ping -c 3 www.opera.com
```

The output of the following will help

```
ifconfig -a
netstat -rn
```

Do you have a nameserver set in /etc/resolv.conf?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 14, 2011)

That URL loads a list of 25,000+ packages (linkified). It takes a *lot* of time and processing in a web browser, but it will load.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 14, 2011)

^ Exactly. But you better use the proper tools (ftp(1)):
`% ftp ftp.freebsd.org`
`% cd pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7.3-release/Latest`
`% ls something*`
`% lcd local/directory`
`% get something...`
etc.
`% bye`


----------



## SirDice (Jul 14, 2011)

If the above works pkg_add should work too.

Please port any error messages you get when trying.


----------

